
Free Software Building and Packaging for Windows - T-A
http://win-builds.org/
======
BoppreH
If you are interested in this, also check out
[https://ninite.com](https://ninite.com) .

Nowadays with adware-including installers and phony download links, any
solution to the packaging problem in Windows is welcome.

------
toni
There is also Npackd[1][2] with the ability to locally host your own
repository[3].

[1] [https://github.com/tim-lebedkov/npackd](https://github.com/tim-
lebedkov/npackd)

[2] [https://npackd.appspot.com/](https://npackd.appspot.com/)

[3] [https://github.com/tim-
lebedkov/npackd/wiki/RepositoryHostin...](https://github.com/tim-
lebedkov/npackd/wiki/RepositoryHosting)

------
krapp
Am I wrong in thinking that basically, the best package manager available for
Windows is Steam?

~~~
mappu
Steam is proprietary, closed-source, has a single for-profit vendor, uses
closed communication protocols (e.g. for Friends) preventing an open
reimplementation, and there's no automated way of submitting new packages. Not
to mention the scandals where it read through your browser history.

The download UI is nice, it does use plain http/s for package delivery, and it
has a large install base. But i definitely do not think it is the best package
manager available on Windows.

~~~
krapp
Faults aside, I think Steam's model is worth considering in terms of what
features a package manager might need to succeed on Windows. Everything else
posted here seems like it wants to replicate the Linux experience in Windows,
and I suspect that would have limited appeal.

------
m3Lith
Also [https://chocolatey.org/](https://chocolatey.org/) for software. Though
they might not always have the latest versions.

------
mappu
Saying 'runs on Cygwin' is a little obtuse when these packages are built with
mingw-w64 to run on win32. The packages won't understand cygwin paths nor
cygwin symlinks, and good luck linking to these libraries from a cygwin
program.

EDIT: Oh, i think the copy intended to mean 'can be cross-compiled from a
cygwin environment'. Leaving comment for posterity.

------
something123
So if say boost is updated - is it going to break by VS solution and I'm going
to have to go manually update the version numbers in all my projects?

